# komplexe / feste Navigation



## Zest (23. November 2003)

Hallo mal wieder

Und hallo lieber moderator danke im voraus das du mich auf die SUCH-funktion aufmerksam machen willst, welche ich benützen sollte. Würd ich auch wenn ich wüsste wie ich mein anliegen nennen soll 

Nach dem ich mich mit diversen programmen für Webseitengestaltung auch beschäftigt hab brauch ich jedoch noch eine hilfe.

Was ich will:
(Links eine Navigation wo nur mit klick auf den text z.B. Downloads, eine neue seite geladen wird.
mein Problem ich weiss schon wie man Navigationen erstellt nur.....ich habe mehrere unterseiten ( hab ab 70 aufgehört zu zählen ) )

Wenn ich auf einen Link in der Navigation klicke, will ich nicht das immer die ganze seite geladen wird, sondern nur die "Infos" welche im Hauptfenster erscheinen sollen.Quasi eine Navigation die auch beim laden des Browsers immer sichtbar bleibt und nicht mit der ganzenSeite ladet. Keine Ahnung wie man diese nennen soll "statische navigation" "feste Navigation" ?   Also so etwas wie hier 

Nur soll noch wenn ich zum beispiel auf Downloads klicke ein Untermenue aufgeht z.B.

Downloads <-- Hauptmenue drauf klicken 
Spiele                  <-- geht untermenue auf
Grafiken              <-- "
Gif's                      <-- "
Demoversionenü <-- Hauptmenue drauf klicken
Antivirus            <-- geht untermenue auf und zuletzt geöffnetes menue schliesst sich

usw.....

Dies nur als beispiel wie es etwa aussehen sollte natürlich untereinander wird später mit farben abgestimmt Grau=Downloads, Silber=Demoversionen usw...

kann mir da jemand helfen?
klar hab ich den code dieser seite gelesen werd aber nicht schlau draus.  
hmm hoffe es war verständlich


----------



## GoLLuM (23. November 2003)

also das was du suchst deine "statische" navigation - wie du sie genannt hast - is mit frames erledigt (also auf deiner beispielseite).
--> frames bei selfhtml: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/frames/index.htm#

und das mit den untermenüs und dem ausklappen kann man mit javascript machen. und mit PHP kann mans auch machen 

adios


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. November 2003)

JavaScript bringt's aber hinsichtlich Traffic (und allfälliger Beschränkungen desselben) eher. Ausser natürlich, du möchtest auf die verschwindend geringe Anzahl Internet-Nutzer Rücksicht nehmen, die JavaScript deaktiviert haben bzw. einen nicht JavaScript-fähigen Browser verwenden.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. November 2003)

Also das du mit der Suche nichts gefunden hast glaube ich nicht ganz, aber naja!

Also erstems solltest Du Dich informieren über:

*Frames*

und zweites über:

display : none/block ( CSS / JavaScript )

Viel Freude bei deinen Recherchen und wenn Fragen sind - welcome back - !


----------



## Zest (23. November 2003)

@ Thomas naja hehe wusste nicht genau wie man dies nennen soll

@ SilentWarior danke für den Tipp muss ich ausprobieren

@ Gollum nun ich werde morgen mal dran sitzen und eine Testseite machen .. wär ja schade wenn die bestehende besuldet werden 

hmm irgendwie hab ich wie mir das scheint vor 7 Jahren mal gemacht ... lese mal deinen Tipp GoLLuM.

Ist schwer nach solanger Abstinenz wieder ins Leben zurück zu finden. 

*hmm .... das mit den Frames hatte glaub damals nicht geklappt keine Ahnung woran es lag.*

Danke schon mal für die vielen Hinweise. Und drückt einem "Anfänger" *hüstel* die Daumen


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. November 2003)

Vor 7 Jahren? Boah ey, nicht schlecht. Damals wusste ich noch nicht mal, was ein Computer ist.  Und da nennst du dich noch Anfänger... wünsche dir aber natürlich trotzdem viel Glück.


----------



## Zest (23. November 2003)

Hehe SilentWarior ... war damals so um die 17 Jährchen rum wenn ich mich jetzt in müden und vollem zustand noch recht errinere 
aber jetzt mal ab in die Heja....

schaue morgen mal ob ich mit Stylsheeds css und php oder asp was anfangen kann, via include usw..... wie gesagt hatte alles schon mal nur recht lange her....   sonst wird alles mit html gemacht .... oder so ...


----------



## Zest (24. November 2003)

Also entweder verwechsel ich da etwas oder, ich hab schon zu lange mit frames gebastelt.

Also wenn ich ein Normales Navigations Frame mache kann ich dies auf Unterseiten auch einbauen. Soweit so gut 

Meine Frage ist:

Ein leeres Blatt dort baue ich ein Frame rein, der von oben und unten genau in der Mitte liegt, und während dem Scrollen im Hauptfenster auch dort bleibt (wie bei normalen Frames).

Auch soll es keine Senkrechte Linien haben wie in "normalen Frames" <frameborder="0">  <--- hilft da leider wenig, weil die linie beinhaltet bei grossen Frames ein Scrollbar welches ich auch nicht brauche.

am Besten mache ich eine navigation.htm
welche dann via <--! #virtual include= ...... --> eingefügt wird und das auf jeder Seite.

Mein problem ich weis die Befehle nicht mehr um:

1. Frame soll links sein = align="left"
2. von oben und unten des Bildschirms genau in der mitte auch wenn der Browser etwas verkleinert dargestellt ist 
3. Den virtual include weis ich auch nicht wie der lautet.


Bei diesem Beispiel hier. Wo steht 
Andere Betriebssysteme
Custom CD / DVD
Firewalls 
möchte ich als Frame <--- so etwas in der Art 

kann mir jemand da seine hilfe anbieten?
hoffe es ist verständlich was ich da machen will


----------



## GoLLuM (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zest _
> *1. Frame soll links sein = align="left"
> 2. von oben und unten des Bildschirms genau in der mitte auch wenn der Browser etwas verkleinert dargestellt ist
> 3. Den virtual include weis ich auch nicht wie der lautet.*



zu 1): naja..... so einfach geht das nich. du musst halt mehrere frames haben... und dann kannste einen davon eben an der linken bildschirmseite positionieren. oder hab ichs falsch verstanden und du willst den text/inhalt in dem frame linksbündig ausrichten?
zu 2) da gibts nen kleinen trick: es gibt feste (pixel) und relative (prozent) angaben, für die größe eines frames. zusätzlich gibts aber noch die funktion, das man den restlichen platz des fensters aufbraucht. beispiel: du hast einen frame, der is 200 pixel hoch. und der rest des fensters soll durch den nächsten frame ausgefüllt werden. da aber nich alle leute die gleiche auflösung haben, macht es keinen sinn, da ne feste pixelzahl reinzuschreiben. also sagt man einfach "höhe vom frame = restliche pixelzahl"... tja, und dafür gibts ganz einfach den befehl:
	
	
	



```
*
```
zu 3) virtual include ? ncoh nie davon gehört.... ich kenn ein include mit php 




> _Original geschrieben von Zest _
> *Bei diesem Beispiel hier. Wo steht
> Andere Betriebssysteme
> Custom CD / DVD
> ...


hmm... irgendwie ncih so ganz.....willste auch son "tolles" javascript-ausklapp-menu haben und das per frame einbinden oder wie?

adios, hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Zest (27. November 2003)

GoLLuM

zum 1. Nein hast du nicht falsch verstanden will alles am linken Bildschrim rand haben.

zum 2. hät ich auf draufkommen sollen  probiere es gleich mal aus.

zum 3. 





> willste auch son "tolles" javascript-ausklapp-menu haben und das per frame einbinden oder wie?


Ja will ich haben weis auch nicht wie der Befehl im moment heist <-- !include virtual="" glaub ich  :-( 
wie auch immer. Ich gestalte diesen Frame quasi als eigenständige datei und include den auf jeder seite wo er hin soll. <--- das war meine Frage


----------



## GoLLuM (27. November 2003)

kann man mit html auch was includen? ich kenn nur die möglichkeit mit php. und da geht das mit 
	
	
	



```
include "datei.endung";
```

also frohes schaffen


----------

